# Ladder/Floor Protection



## OttawaHousePainting (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi Folks,

I am looking for something to use under an extension ladder to protect hardwood from getting scratched.

What is the best product you've used and/or quick fix to not only protect the floor but at the same time keep the ladder safe from slipping.

Thanks!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Some here use bath mats, others non skid drops. I prefer the non-skid material you can buy to put under area rugs. I have used it countless times on hardwood, vinyl, and tile floors with never a slip or any damage to a surface. Plus it's cheap, takes up little space in your rig, and it comes in rolls of various widths and lengths. You can get it at pretty much any store that carries household goods.


----------



## OttawaHousePainting (Mar 16, 2015)

That's great. Thanks for the reply. That helps. I had envisioned something that probably hasn't been invented yet. Something to do in those wasted hours between 2 and 5am!


----------



## JoeAntilla (Mar 14, 2014)

http://www.hardwareworld.com/38in-X100ft-Floor-Shell-p7OAHRT.aspx?gclid=CKjJ1eiysMQCFZI1aQodUL4AGw I love this stuff!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Yoga mats are great for that plus they are excellent mini drop cloths when doing hallways, closets etc, good to kneel on when painting too


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I get bolts of rubber 50" wide, 130' long, from a good friend of mine who owns a rubber & plastics company. Every few years I'll hit em up on his overstock. You can look at similar companies in your area. I cut some down to hallway widths, but most I just cut to common lengths, 10', 12', 15'. They lay flat, completely waterproof, and perfect for roofs as well.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We have remnants of recycled tire flooring that we use. I've also seen in sold for stall mats.


----------



## OttawaHousePainting (Mar 16, 2015)

These are some great ideas! Surprised there isn't a set product manufactured for this purpose but at the same time some your ideas here would probably be better anyway! Thanks for the help.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

There ARE products specifically designed for temporary floor protection. Ram Board is one of the best I've used, (not near as resilient as my rubber rolls), but it's still durable, semi-impact resistant, and reusable.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ram-Boar...rary-Floor-Protection-Roll-RB-38x50/202823781


----------

